# Slow day



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Thomas came down with his Calcutta and had me jump onboard for 2 days with him. We made a run to Elf for some tuna. There were bonito and small blackfin. 











I was marking better fish below but they were not hitting anything. Thomas broke out a fly rod.










He managed a few bonito but we found nothing else there.










They continued hoping for tuna on a fly rod while I was searching for something better.










We eventually decided this idea and place was not happening so we went looking for some amberjack. Our first one was Legal by just one inch. Our third keeper was a nice fat 50 pounder with a beautiful golden glow to it's color. 










We managed a king mackerel in the 30 pound class also while we worked through the shorts for our AJ limit. We were using anteater jigs and finding several large red snapper along with the amberjack. These had to go back because we were in federal waters.










Once we had our limit we headed into state waters for some red snapper. There were afternoon storms everywhere. We only managed a few red snapper before the sharks and the storms made us head to the barn. We waited this one out and let it move out of our way so we could sneak it in the river before it got bigger. Just got a little bit of rain and no lightning.










We managed to salvage the day with a nice box of fish, I was not able to get a picture at the dock though.

Life is Good!

Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome. Howd you like that calcutta?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin I could have "slow" days like that, I'd be fine with it!!!! Nice ole box of fish! Good deal!


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I love the Calcutta boats. I have been on a few of them. I think they are the best in their class. Better ride than my Glacier Bay but can not take the seas mine can. When it gets that rough who wants to be in that crap anyway. I will be on a new Twin Vee of similar size soon to make a comparison.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Flyrod + bonita = sore shoulders..... Well done Capt.


----------

